# 10hh too small to be ridden?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey ya'll 

My registered Welsh is 10hh and 6 years old. I've never ridden him, only lunged him, and was wondering if I could bareback around on him without hurting him. I'm 5'9", 13 yrs old, and approx. 105 lbs. The boy needs exercise and a job, and I think teaching him to be ridden would be great for him. Would using a horse-sized bareback pad be okay? Thanks,

EQ


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, he is lovely! If you only weigh 105lbs, I think you could ride him for short time period without a problem.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

These little ponies are tougher than you think. I bet he will carry you just fine.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Equiniphile- I just noticed you are 13 years old. I did not know that! I find it amazing because you are very mature for your age. I know I've posted on other threads with you and always thought you were an adult! =)


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

PLEASE take pictures of this haha! At 5'9" it's going to be a sight


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

You will look goofy, but are totally light enough! I'm 5'8", 150lb and have ridden my daughters' 12h pony on a number of occasions.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He'll be fine, trust me. When I was 14 I was probably about 5'5" and weighed more then you and I was breaking in 10hh and under Shetland/Welsh ponies for a carnival. They had NO problem bolting and bucking me off! :lol:

I don't know if I'd make him your regular mount, but he's more then capable of being ridden. You'll probably find way more trouble with your long legs getting in your way then he will be bothered by your weight!

As a rule of thumb, we had a limit of 60-70lb kids riding the ponies and a 10lb saddle on. And they've been doing this for years, long hours, and never had a problem!

Some photos of the ponies:









Babies in front, adults in back.









Pony in back, as you can see, they can handle some fairly big kids and are working a solid 8 hours a day.









And they can even cart around over grown idiots! :roll: He would have died if he'd done this when I was there!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I also didn't know you were thirteen. I knew you were a teenager, but I assumed my age. You are very mature for your age, and don't scream it out with immaturity (as some do!)

He's gorgeous. Ponies are fairly tough, and so long as you don't gain a few hundred pounds you're totally light enough, but I don't think endurance riding would be a good idea  Just short periods. If I had him I'd probably cuddle with him and hop on too!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

draftrider & drybones-- Thanks 

kmac-- Oh, pictures are a given :lol:

He definitely won't be my regular mount, I just thought he needs a job and being ridden once in a while might be fun for both of us. I've never ridden anything smaller than 14hh! Oughta be interesting....I'm going to go out and get him acquainted with the bareback pad and lunge him with it on. I'll let you know how it goes!

Btw, when I do introduce him to being ridden, should the stirrups be how I would ride English regularly (western my feet
would practucally touch the ground lol!) or where they should fall on a horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

He's a cute lil fella and I see no problem with it. I'm the same weight as you rougly, but a little bit shorter and you'd be surprised how tough they are. Would this be his first time being ridden? Is he broken?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Should be just fine! Like Draftrider said, these little ponies are tough. I'm 5'9, about 160, and I got on my rescue Monty (13 hand hackney - light build too) yesterday bareback. I wouldn't ride hard or all the time, but to get him broke to ride should be just fine!

Also wanted to agree, I would have never, ever guessed you were only 13. You are very well spoken and very mature for your age!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No, he's not broke to ride, but I don't think it would be too much of a feat. I'd like to eventually break him to drive as well, but I don't have the money for a cart or harness right now.

I'm thinking about bridles, and after he gets used to me being on him with someone leading him around by his halter, I'm looking at this bridle (http://cgi.ebay.com/MINIATURE-HORSE-SM-PONY-NYLON-BRIDLE-TEAL-/390098522467?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad3af1163). I think I'll just put a mild eggbutt or O-ring on it and just having him learn to direct rein for now. I don't think I'll ride him enough for him to learn neck reining, but who knows.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

He should be fine, i'd imagine. I had a friend who had a teeny tiny pony, about your man's size, and i'd hop on him bareback and trot around all the time! Like someone above posted, they have no trouble bucking you off, the little ******s. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a stunning pony! I think he will be just fine for you to school. Looks sturdy. Just be prepared to fall off, the little ones are much easier to fall off of then the big ones!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

well, i would say, yes. if the pony is only 10hh, and you're 5'9", i think he's too small. i used to ride a 12.2hh welsh cross, and i was 5' even and weighed something like 98, (i was only 10 and this was the last time i ever rode him) and the second i sat in the saddle, his legs gave out and he collapsed! he was ok thouth :lol:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

yikes vegas, i think something must have been wrong with that pony if his legs gave out from that! At one of the lesson barns I used to work at, I used to hack 12-13hh ponies to tune them up for the kids so they wouldn't pick up bad habits. I'm 5'3" and at the time was about 120 lbs, and they never so much as twitched an ear at my riding them. Most barely broke a sweat even after a decent workout...


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I just ponynapped my kids' pony. He is 12hh and I am 5'8", and he carries me just fine. I don't ride him really hard~ definitely nothing like jumping or reining, just some easy trail riding, while I pony my green horses off of him. He is getting a good refresher, and some much-needed riding, which reminds him to be a good boy when the kids ride!


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch (Jul 1, 2010)

Great topic, I've been schooling my kid's pony, he's little about 10hh, and I'm 5'2" 120lb and I feel kinda bad. But he seems to handle me just fine, and he_ needs _it, to be a good kids pony! I keep him on very soft ground and not for very long or hard. Glad I'm not the only pony abuser! LOL!:lol:


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Um can I just say that I'd like to be 5"9" 105lbs.....? Luckeeeeee.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

^^
I'm in complete agreement with you... I'm 5"9' and 160lbs. haha


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

RogueMare said:


> ^^
> I'm in complete agreement with you... I'm 5"9' and 160lbs. haha


I'm same height, same weight as you *lol* I can't imagine being 105 lbs at my height, I'd be a bag of bones! I like my girly curves too much :lol:


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Heck yes!! I'd look like.. well a Holocaust victim! haha Plus, I think I'd lose my bodacious... uhhhhhh......... -cough- I like my curves too...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol. We sold the pony, so I can't ride him. Would've been fun though!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You did? Awww. That's too bad.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a 10 hand pony and he staggers with over 100# on him.. I really don't think you can compare a 10 hand pony to what a 12Hs or taller can carry. Just my opinion..


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

It actually has more to do with the individual pony than you. A well conformed pony, with a nice short back and straight, study long legs will be able to carry you easy. If his legs aren't good the extra strain might do damage over a long period of time.

Also make sure the weight is distributed correctly. The strongest place on their back is between the 9th and 13th vertebrae, anything behind that might hurt him.

Edit: Didn't read that you sold him... so I guess this was pretty useless.


----------

